# Where do I start for Elk Hunting?



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

shanny28757 said:


> Toting a crossbow around in elk country might be pretty difficult depending on the type of crossbow you have.


My rifle is heavier than my crossbow by a couple pounds. The Shadow Ultralight is on the light end of the spectrum I guess. I use a sling too, each to his own.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Stubee said:


> I haven’t hunted elk but have done many years of other hunting with a Remington 700 .30-06, a compound bow with bow quiver, recurve bow with bow quiver + various shotguns etc. I’ve also hunted just a bit with a Barnett Raptor Fx I bought for my grandson. The crossbow only weighs about 6.5 pounds according to the claims (and that seems close) but there’s something about it that makes it harder for me to tote than any of the others. I think it’s the balance as I can happily carry my heavier deer rifle or bird gun in one hand beneath the receiver but not the crossbow. I usually throw it over my shoulder.
> 
> If I were a serious crossbow user I’d find a way with a sling or whatever to carry it. I’m sure guys have worked this out, just passing on my experience.


My rifle sling works with my Ten Point. It’s really handy. If I crossbow hunt elk I’m going to check bipod options.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

7mmsendero said:


> My rifle sling works with my Ten Point. It’s really handy. If I crossbow hunt elk I’m going to check bipod options.


Ya know, I never even thought to look for sling swivel studs on my Raptor, probably because I’ve never thought of slinging a ‘bow’. I’ve got spare slings and will check that out!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

The only issue I see is would you want to hike around the mountains with a loaded or cocked crossbow?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

steelyspeed said:


> The only issue I see is would you want to hike around the mountains with a loaded or cocked crossbow?


The thing is we’re probably talking about a rut hunt. If it’s on you would be calling and doing setups. Probably not necessary to be cocked full time.


----------



## bowhunter1313 (Oct 17, 2005)

My advice is simple....do some research watching randy newberg...gohunt.com....elk 101..etc....buy an otc tag.....get an onx subscription and go hunt...if you worry about getting everything just perfect you may spend many seasons planning..applying....researching and miss out on actual hunts...even if they are not succesfull. You will learn each trip. I have been on a week long trip and md never seen an elk before....but i spent a week hiking the rocky mountains....learned allot about my gear....and learned not to hunt that area during archery season again..also had complete opposite where i saw mutliple bulls daily and we went 2 for 2 with a bow...... so where do you start elk hunting.....buy a tag and drive to the mountains and dont look back..it truly isn't rocket science.... if youd a good outdoorsman plan it and go...good luck!!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Never hunted for elk but I've been to CO many times. The Rockies around like Estes Park etc are, for me, the most beautiful place on Earth. I've seen Europe, Asia, Africa and still nothing compares to the beauty of a sunrise on a fourteen thousander. I should start hunting CO...


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

What Bowhunter 1313 said, Go. Colo has otc tags.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bowhunter1313 is spot on!
Every minute not elk hunting is a waste of life, IMO.


----------



## azelkhntr (Nov 18, 2019)

The OTC archery season in CO is a month long! And there’s no competition from others for 2 weeks then the muzzy guys come in. I’ll be in the SW corner of the state in ‘20 if I fail to draw a tag for AZ. It’ll be a Wilderness hunt at 9200 ft >. If you’re serious about that you must start training and the sooner the better cause it’s now only 10 months out. The $ breakdown is NR cow/fish combo $496.75; NR bull or cow/fish combo $661.75. There is tons of ground to be hunted esp Wilderness wise. As noted previously 90+ of the hunters won’t go more than 1/2 mi off the road if that; psyche. If you smoke cigs fugettaboutit. Days will be cool and nights cold and expect some rain or snow. You should be in the area you want to hunt at least 3 days before to become somewhat acclimated to the altitude and get camp chores done like cutting wood. I get back in these Wilderness areas and almost never see another hunter. Train specifically for the hunt ie climbing stairs and or sprinting on an uphill slope. The hunting part is easy. The work starts when you walk up to a 500lb prize on the ground 3 miles in. That’s where the training pays off.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I’ve hunted Colorado, Wyoming and Idaho. Rifle, bow and muzzle loader. I wish I would have started out there when I was 20 but I didn’t and now I’m in my late 60’s. Lots of good advice above - just go do it.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Canvsbk said:


> I’ve hunted Colorado, Wyoming and Idaho. Rifle, bow and muzzle loader. I wish I would have started out there when I was 20 but I didn’t and now I’m in my late 60’s. Lots of good advice above - just go do it.


 Yes, get started getting ready and go next year.


----------

